# Horror Movie Casting Call?



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Couldnt find a thread on the topic...

Does anyone know how to find open casting calls to be an extra (murder victim :xbones: ) in a horror movie :voorhees: ? 

Nothing fancy, b movie is fine.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Craig's list has students doing student films all the time. They are always looking for volunteers.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Also look on Mandy.com. And do a websearch on the term "Filmwire" to see if there's a forum in your area; many cities have them either under that name or the name of the local indie filmmaker's group. If you have independent filmmakers in your area, trust me, you have horror movies... outside of documentaries they're about the most common genre at the low end.

Low-budget/no-budget horror films can -- and I'm sure Sickie will back me up on this -- be a blast to work on. There can be a great sense of camaraderie and fun when everyone knows that a million bucks isn't on the line. And since it's never going to pass by the MPAA anyway, there's no worries about "going too far."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Ain't that the truth! Horror films and comedies are a blast to be in, of course some directors can take themselves a bit too seriously IMHO. For the most part though, actors like to hang around each other.


----------

